# Hp Compaq d530 SFF won't boot, please help.



## Siege

Hi, a few days ago I got a Hp Compaq d530 SFF. When I try to boot it with a bootable cd, it only comes to a black screen with a little white line: _ that is blinking. And thats all.

I can enter the bios and booting options and everything. And when I chose the cd-rom in the boot menu it only comes to the blinking white line.

Can someone help me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bodaggit23

What is the disc?


----------



## Siege

*All types*

I've been trying all kinds of different disks, WinXp, Linux ect. but it seems like the computer doesn't want to boot them. I chose to boot from the cd-rom but it only results in a black screen with the white line.

I could also mention that if i pull out the harddrive there comes a message: "Non-system disk or disk error replare and strike any key when ready" but if i let the HDD stay plugged inn i get the black screen.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Does it boot to Windows?


----------



## Siege

*No*

No? The harddrive that I have put in has windows on it but it does not boot it.
I have also tried changing the cd-rom but to no good.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Does the pc POST the BIOS?

What exactly do you see on the screen when you turn it on.


----------



## Siege

Press the button: 
Big picture with Pentium 4 and Hp invent.
And on the bottom of the picture there are some options:
v01.11  (F9=Boot menu) (F10=Setuo) (F12= Network Service Boot)

Then after å few seconds the picture dissapears and a black screen comes up, where F1:boot is highlighted in blue and i have the option to chose either: boot menu, setup or Network Service Boot. 

If I then chose boot as I have been doing and then chose either harddrive or cd-rom, the screen continues to the black screen with the little white line; _ (blinking)


----------



## Bodaggit23

So you pressed F9 at startup to boot from XP disc.

It just doesn't work? What version of XP is it? Or Linux?


----------



## Siege

Yes, i pressed F9 to boot. It's a Windows Xp Professional Corprate 32-bit, and a Linux Ubuntu 32-bit.


----------



## Siege

I changed the memory sticks on it. At first i had 4 pieces of 256 MB, wich i swithed out with one other 256 memory stick. Now it will boot and I am installing Windows Xp.

I hope everything goes well after this.

Anyway, thank you very much for your help.


----------



## brainless

*Hey Seige Plz Give me a Response ..*

Hi Seige how r u dude .. ??
Mate I am facing the same problem and I have Hp compaq D530 desktop CPU .. PLz gimme a reply what should I do to get red of this .. ??
I m in deep trouble .. 
I'll be waiting for an early reply of ur'z at [email protected] 
Thanks in Advance .. )


----------



## brainless

Hi Seige how r u dude .. ??
Mate I am facing the same problem and I have Hp compaq D530 desktop CPU .. PLz gimme a reply what should I do to get red of this .. ??
I m in deep trouble ..
I'll be waiting for an early reply of ur'z at [email protected]
Thanks in Advance ..


----------



## Nisse

*Same problem with d530*

I had a fully functioning d530 SFF (2.8 Ghz P4) until yesterday. Earlier I have tweaked it (added AGP card, changed RAM to 2 x 512, changed OS several times) and it has functioned just fine. Now I wanted to change the original 40 GB disk to a spare Samsung 250 GB and install windows 7, and then Ubuntu or Mint for dualboot. But it just won´t boot from any CD or DVD! I have tried ubuntu, xp and Win7. Here´s a brief list of what I have checked:
- Master slave settings/jumpers
- Cables
- Running ubuntu from DVD station only (i.e. plugged off HDD completely)
- Checked BIOS and all relevant settings with boot order etc.
- F9
- Tried another DVD station
- Read tons of threads on forums
--> It just won´t boot! The DVDs spins up a little bit but never starts to "humm off". No relevant error messages appear

I have not tried (yet): 
- to reset BIOS (probably won´t help and I want to start off with the AGP card).
- change/swap RAM sticks

What elese could it be? 
The HP d530´s are lean mean old office machines. It´s a free extra old computer that I have hade plugged into the TV. Nice for youtube, www, XBMC, older PC games etc. Help med Jebus!


----------

